# Back Hoe



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Made this for my Grandkids.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Gene, that is one fantastic project and it is easy to see that he is enjoying it like there is no tomorrow.

Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That is so cool, he's got to love that thing!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is just way cool, where did you get the plans or did you just make it as you go kind of a thing? You have two lovely children there to boot.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Kids and grandkids are great inspirations aren't they. Wish I had one of those when I was a kid.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for looking and commenting, guys.
Jerry, the plans were from Cherry Tree Toys. Simple project.

The little guy, Sam, is 4 and his sister, Ella, is 2. She likes it as much as he does. She just doesn't quite have the lever movements figured out yet. Sam figured it out in about a minute. 

They're all headed for Kadena AFB on Okinawa in a few weeks. Guess I'll disassemble it and ship it when they get settled. Probably have to clean out all the diesel and drain the crank case, first.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great project Gene.


----------

